# What are the BEST lakes to fish within 50 miles of Escambia Co.?



## evolve (Oct 10, 2009)

List your top 3 and what bait works best!


----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

1.)Hurricane Lake and use Zoom Trick worm weightless (Watermellon color)

2.)Coopers lake in Baldwin county. you have to pay to fish but it always produces. As fore lure selection i use Plastic worms and you just have to find what they want. My go to is Chart. pepper.

3.) I dont have a third yet sorry :reallycrying


----------

